

The Anatomy Of A CEO - dkokelley
http://www.ceo.com/leadership_and_management/infographic-the-anatomy-of-a-ceo/

======
dkokelley
Here's the thing with attempting to analyze data like this. You can't work
backwards from the group of CEOs to show that these factors are what cause
them to be in this group. There are many tall, white, Ivy-League men named
Peter, Bob, or Jack, who are not CEOs. This data doesn't tell you what to do
(or be born with) in order to be a Fortune 500 CEO, but it does give you a
hint at what to look at. To really be interesting, you would have to go back
and say "people named Jack are over represented in the Fortune 500 CEO set."

